# [SOLVED] Unstable Internet Connection/Unstable Online Gameplay



## marmiteonpizza (Apr 17, 2017)

I've got an ongoing problem with my internet connection which is severely frustrating.
My speeds are good (ping of 39, download of 29mbps etc.), but I have a very unstable connection for some reason.
In general when browsing the web, from time-to-time some sites will refuse to load (saying "ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED"), I also can't seem to play online games which is the biggest annoyance! Playing Rocket League, my ping will jump from around 35 anywhere up to 180...and even when I have ping around 50 or lower I'll get ridiculous lagging. On occasion the connection to the server will just time out completely.
The exact same goes for any online game on EA servers; Battlefront I get kicked out at the first sign of lag though.

I know this is my device and not our home network in general as I'm the only person experiencing this. I've checked that there are no IP conflicts on our network, changed to the Google DNS servers, released and renewed my ipconfig, reinstalled my wireless adpater's driver, disabled my firewall and forwarded many ports on the network.

This is so frustrating, I've paid a lot for some online games that I really enjoy and I can't play them!
I'm desperate for help guys


----------



## R00kie (Apr 17, 2017)

Who's you provider?
Wired or wireless?
Fiber or Landline?
Any VPN's installed?
Are you using the router that your provider gave you?


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Apr 17, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Who's you provider?
> Wired or wireless?
> Fiber or Landline?
> Any VPN's installed?
> Are you using the router that your provider gave you?


Provider: Plusnet (belonging to BT)
Type: Wireless (no network ports in my room)
Cable: fibre
No VPN's
Yep, using a Plusnet router which was a replacement of one of their older ones recently.

Thanks for the fast response


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 17, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Who's you provider?
> Wired or wireless?


Note his opening post. His provider is not important since he states others on the network are working fine. And he states he reinstalled his "_wireless_" adapter's driver. 

@marmiteonpizza - Can you move this computer close enough to connect via Ethernet to see if the problem is happening there too?

Did it ever work right?

NIC stands for network interface card - though most are integrated and not cards anymore. Your router's admin menu will let you change channels. I use XIRRUS WiFi Inspector to see what channels are in use and available.

3 replies in the same minute! Missed it by that much!


----------



## Jetster (Apr 17, 2017)

Yea its your wireless. Hard wire it and see if it stops

What router and your PC wireless nic?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 17, 2017)

Wireless and gaming don't mix well if there is other people in the house hold using their wireless devices at the same time or overlapping channels with neighbors or electrical devices causing interference. Best bet is to somehow figure out a way to get a hard line from the main router into your room.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Apr 17, 2017)

Bill_Bright said:


> Can you move this computer close enough to connect via Ethernet to see if the problem is happening there too?
> 
> Did it ever work right?


I can do, I'll move my PC to a room with a network port shortly.
Yep, the wireless connection has worked flawlessly in the past, albeit with numerous hiccups. This seems to be the most disruptive one however.


Jetster said:


> What router and your PC wireless nic?


Sorry, what's a nic? 


brandonwh64 said:


> overlapping channels


Is there any way to join a less populated channel?

By the way, I got the error message in Chrome in my original post wrong, it's actually: "ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED".


----------



## Jetster (Apr 17, 2017)

marmiteonpizza said:


> Sorry, what's a nic?
> 
> .


Network Interface Card

Brandon's right wireless basically sucks for gaming.

Maybe a powerline adapter will help if you can,t hardwire it


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 17, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> . Best bet is to somehow figure out a way to get a hard line from the main router into your room.


Know any one with Powerline adapters ?you could Borrow localy  better than wireless connection


marmiteonpizza said:


> what's a nic?


NIC= network interphase connection ( lan port )


marmiteonpizza said:


> Is there any way to join a less populated channel?


Do you have Access to the modem Router (permission to Alter setting ect)


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Apr 17, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Know any one with Powerline adapters ?you could Borrow localy better than wireless connection


Ahhh done a quick Google and these actually look really interesting! Am I right in thinking they adapt a power socket into an ethernet port? But how do they work/communicate to the network cables running to your house?


dorsetknob said:


> Do you have Access to the modem Router (permission to Alter setting ect)


Affirmative, I used the admin settings for the router to forward the ports. Guessing if I have another look there'll be a way to change the channel?


Bill_Bright said:


> most are integrated and not cards anymore


I'm guessing mine is integrated? The only network device I used for my PC is the wireless adapter.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 17, 2017)

marmiteonpizza said:


> Ahhh done a quick Google and these actually look really interesting! Am I right in thinking they adapt a power socket into an ethernet port? But how do they work/communicate to the network cables running to your house?


yes
you need min of 2
one connects to your nearest 13a power socket and then by ethernet cable to your router the other you plug into power socket in your room and also connect ethernet cable to your PC
they communicate using same protocals  over your domestic power lines

Pity your not closer as i have a spare couple you could have borrowed


----------



## Jetster (Apr 17, 2017)

marmiteonpizza said:


> Ahhh done a quick Google and these actually look really interesting! Am I right in thinking they adapt a power socket into an ethernet port? But how do they work/communicate to the network cables running to your house?



There are variables with powerline adapters. The houses wiring, separate circuits but they don't have the latency that wireless has. You just plug them in and go

If you get a pair get ones with Gb port


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Apr 17, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> yes
> you need min of 2
> one connects to your nearest 13a power socket and then by ethernet cable to your router the other you plug into power socket in your room and also connect ethernet cable to your PC
> they communicate using same protocals  over your domestic power lines
> ...





Jetster said:


> There are variables with powerline adapters. The houses wiring, separate circuits but they don't have the latency that wireless has. You just plug them in and go


Ahh I see, well I think I'll buy a couple in that case!
However...may be at least a month until I can, so I need to find a fix for this wireless connection before it drives me to madness! I'll try my hand at changing the channel.

This is an error message I received just now, don't know if this will give an insight into what the issue may be.





Good news, tested in a room with an ethernet socket and no lag whatsoever.
Plus, had enough to order a powerline adapter which will come tomorrow!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 17, 2017)

wifi analyzer app on android works great for showing you what wireless SSID's are using which channels.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Apr 17, 2017)

So I've looked up the channel usage in my area and I'm already on the best channel available apparently. I'm on channel 11 whilst everyone else is one channel 1.
I better sit tight until after work tomorrow and get those bad boy powerline adapters up and running 

So let me get this straight...I assumed at first that the powerline adapters would also be using some kind of wireless frequency (not actually cabled) which I was kind of disappointed with. But they actually use the power cables running through the house to transmit the data??


----------



## chr0nos (Apr 17, 2017)

marmiteonpizza said:


> Ahh I see, well I think I'll buy a couple in that case!
> However...may be at least a month until I can, so I need to find a fix for this wireless connection before it drives me to madness! I'll try my hand at changing the channel.
> 
> This is an error message I received just now, don't know if this will give an insight into what the issue may be.
> ...



That error means your fiber is dropping packets "dsldevice.lan" is your fiber modem not answering requests.

I had the same problem they changed the modem


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 17, 2017)

marmiteonpizza said:


> they actually use the power cables running through the house to transmit the data??


Each powerline plug has a Frequency filter which piggybacks the TC/IP signal through the power line for encoding/decoding its info


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Apr 18, 2017)

chr0nos said:


> That error means your fiber is dropping packets "dsldevice.lan" is your fiber modem not answering requests.
> 
> I had the same problem they changed the modem


Hmm interesting...no-one else on the network seems to get any issues and when I moved my PC to somewhere with an ethernet socket, I had no issues browsing and no lagging in my games.


dorsetknob said:


> Each powerline plug has a Frequency filter which piggybacks the TC/IP signal through the power line for encoding/decoding its info


I'm confused as to why powerlines need to transmit data in the first place though if they're just for trasporting electrical power? Excuse my ignorance!
I'm relieved that it'll be a wired connection though.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 18, 2017)

marmiteonpizza said:


> I'm confused as to why powerlines need to transmit data in the first place though if they're just for trasporting electrical power? Excuse my ignorance!



Wireless lan  transmits Data over wi fi
ethernet transmits Data from PC to Router over cat3/4/5/6 Cable
Powerline transmits Data from pc over cat cable to powerline ( and then thru domestic power grid to second powerline) and then powerline to router via second ethernet cat cable
There is no power transfered by the powerline devices only data


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Apr 19, 2017)

Installed my powerline adapters today and tested games on EA servers and through Steam...all is dandy 

Thank you so much for your support guys!


----------

